# Breeder Help-Ohio



## cingraham (Dec 10, 2015)

Hello All,

I am looking for a breeder in Ohio or nearby as we are willing to travel, I prefer English but ultimately want a HEALTHY family dog. My husband bought a lab without doing any research who is the sweetest boy around but has so many allergies and other small issues. I would really like to avoid any issues if possible in the future. 

I have read through quite a few threads about English/Creme breeders being a scam and after doing more research feel hesitant with a lot of the breeders websites in Ohio I have come across (Buckeye Kennels, Starr, New Moon, Treasure goldens,etc). Do you have any recommendations?

I really appreciate any help!!!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Contact the Cuyahoga Golden Retriever Club: THE CUYAHOGA VALLEY GOLDEN RETRIEVER CLUB. Rhonda Hovan is the puppy referral person for the club and she can help you find some good breeders. I'm involved in the club and they're all nice people.

Speaking from experience, I would recommend Gangway. I don't think anyone in the club breeds in the English style but I could be wrong.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

In addition to Rhonda Hovan, Harborview Goldens is in NW Pennsylvania (near Ohio) and very highly regarded.


----------



## cingraham (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you both for the quick reply, I will look into both these breeders.


----------



## forevergoldens (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi from the midwest! I wanted to reply to you about your post looking for reputable Ohio breeders of English-style goldens. I've been surfing this site and learning a lot, but your post inspired me to sign up and start asking questions. I am in the midwest, too, and looking for reputable breeders. You mentioned not having a good feeling about New Moon. I was looking at them along with several others and I was hoping you could share what gave you doubts? Their site seemed to have good information, and I like that they are very serious about diet, age of neuter/spay, vaccines, etc. But I can't find any other info about them aside from their own site. I will probably reach out to them to start a conversation, but I wish I could find owners of their pups on here as recommendations too. Is it weird that their dogs are european imports? I'm new to the process and take selecting a breeder so seriously, so any tips or opinions you have would be so appreciated!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

You need to familiarize yourself with the health clearances recommended by the GRCA which means cardiologist cleared heart, annual eye exams performed by an ophthalmologist, and hips/elbows cleared no earlier than the age of 2 yrs all clearances to be posted in a public database. To me if the dog resides & is bred in the US then it should have at minimum US clearances that are publicly verifiable. 

Also, if a breeder is offering a health guarantee, then it need not state you must return the puppy in order for it be honored, IMO that's counting on an owner not invoking it which in turn isn't really a guarantee. Personally, if the breeder is breeding to the GRCA COE & there are generations of clearances, I am ok w/ no health guarantee as they've done everything on their end to produce a healthy pup.

Recommend contacting your local GR club for a breeder referral & getting out to shows so you see goldens in action & then figure out which breeders are producing what appeals to you & start from there. Quite overwhelming, but if you're adding a family member that will hopefully be with you for the next 12 yrs, why not take your time & put your best effort forward in doing your homework.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

forevergoldens said:


> Hi from the midwest! I wanted to reply to you about your post looking for reputable Ohio breeders of *English-style goldens*. I've been surfing this site and learning a lot, but your post inspired me to sign up and start asking questions. I am in the midwest, too, and looking for reputable breeders....... *Is it weird that their dogs are european imports?* I'm new to the process and take selecting a breeder so seriously, so any tips or opinions you have would be so appreciated!


Is there a particular reason you are looking for an english style golden? (there is plenty to read on this forum about the english marketing issues that seem to be plaguing the golden retriever breed). I would, personally, avoid a US breeder who is only breeding with imported dogs.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Coopsmom said:


> Is there a particular reason you are looking for an english style golden? (there is plenty to read on this forum about the english marketing issues that seem to be plaguing the golden retriever breed). I would, personally, avoid a US breeder who is only breeding with imported dogs.


While I agree that you need to be very wary when looking at the English/European Golden breeders, I would not go so far to say avoid a US breeder who is only breeding with imported dogs. Some reputable breeders are very dedicated to that style of Golden. And no, they are not any healthier than so-called North American goldens. I had an interesting talk with someone who postulated that if cancer is at least partially environmental, then any differences seen would be moot once the dog is brought to this environment. And I am on a Scottish fb group and a couple of others and can tell you that I have seen several European style Goldens die of cancer recently 

She is in Michigan but you might want to check

BRANDEGOLD GOLDEN RETRIEVERS

No matter how highly recommended the breeder, you always want to see hips and elbows done at or after 2 years of age, eyes done annually by a veterinary ophthalmologist and hearts done after 12 months of age by a veterinary cardiologist.


----------



## forevergoldens (Dec 29, 2015)

Not for the color--I just really love the thicker bones and head styles of English-style goldens. I also visually prefer the more muscular look with the body slightly longer than the legs, over the taller, more lithe look. And I love wavy coats that are longer than some of the English styles I've seen, but not as long as some American goldens. Ultimately I want healthy, and an easy-going temperament. And I want to spend my money with a reputable breeder. My fear is supporting one with less than ideal practices, unknowingly.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

forevergoldens said:


> Not for the color--I just really love the thicker bones and head styles of English-style goldens. I also visually prefer the more muscular look with the body slightly longer than the legs, over the taller, more lithe look. And I love wavy coats that are longer than some of the English styles I've seen, but not as long as some American goldens. Ultimately I want healthy, and an easy-going temperament. And I want to spend my money with a reputable breeder. My fear is supporting one with less than ideal practices, unknowingly.


Have you seen goldens at a conformation show? If not, you may be surprised about your opinions of American goldens. I know my initial experience with goldens is what I saw in the neighborhood which matched what I worked with in rescue. Going to my first show & seeing the conformation-bred goldens was an eye opening experience since I was only familiar w/ those produced in puppy mills or by BYBs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

forevergoldens said:


> Not for the color--I just really love the thicker bones and head styles of English-style goldens. I also visually prefer the more muscular look with the body slightly longer than the legs, over the taller, more lithe look. And I love wavy coats that are longer than some of the English styles I've seen, but not as long as some American goldens. Ultimately I want healthy, and an easy-going temperament. And I want to spend my money with a reputable breeder. My fear is supporting one with less than ideal practices, unknowingly.


You might be surprised over how much of that is grooming.


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

forevergoldens said:


> Hi from the midwest! I wanted to reply to you about your post looking for reputable Ohio breeders of English-style goldens. I've been surfing this site and learning a lot, but your post inspired me to sign up and start asking questions. I am in the midwest, too, and looking for reputable breeders. You mentioned not having a good feeling about New Moon. I was looking at them along with several others and I was hoping you could share what gave you doubts? Their site seemed to have good information, and I like that they are very serious about diet, age of neuter/spay, vaccines, etc. But I can't find any other info about them aside from their own site. I will probably reach out to them to start a conversation, but I wish I could find owners of their pups on here as recommendations too. Is it weird that their dogs are european imports? I'm new to the process and take selecting a breeder so seriously, so any tips or opinions you have would be so appreciated!


 Heroe's Gold in Illinois has English-style goldens. They have all the clearance information and pedigree information for each dog on their website. We talked with them and they were very helpful but they are over priced probably because of the English crème craze.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jsfali said:


> Heroe's Gold in Illinois has English-style goldens. They have all the clearance information and pedigree information for each dog on their website. We talked with them and they were very helpful but they are over priced probably because of the English crème craze.


Be very careful though - 

Dandy failed elbows on his final clearances. And they are breeding him anyway.

Sailor is only a year old (so he does not have hip and elbow clearances as they are only legit after 24 months) and has been bred already....

Pilot does not have any hip or elbow clearances. And of course he has a cataract noted on his OFA. Which breeders option or not, I would not want a puppy from him.

Puppies from people like this are overpriced because - yeah - the breeders know people are conditioned to pay more for these dogs. And the dogs are not worth it in most cases. 

I had a chuckle looking at the "New Moon" website where they bragged that the pictures of their breeding dogs only show them standing because you can't "hide" flaws the same way you can with dogs sitting. 

Which is true to a certain extent since if a dog is standing - you can't help but notice hunched shoulders and high rears.... 

But then again - side note, but if a dog is standing and the owner says they have excellent structure.... you can still note that every single foot on the dog is pointing out and he's bracing off his front legs (which could just be the dog, but because of how nervous I am about elbow dysplasia, I always think of that).


----------



## Jsfali (Dec 24, 2015)

Megora said:


> Be very careful though -
> 
> Dandy failed elbows on his final clearances. And they are breeding him anyway.
> 
> ...


You are a rockstar. I didn't even notice Sailor's age. I PM'd you.


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

My Hope is from Donna Edwards--Hytree Goldens near Cleveland. Hope is the sweetest puppy, just lovely in temperament and beautiful, as well. Best wishes on your search!


----------



## cingraham (Dec 10, 2015)

forevergoldens said:


> Not for the color--I just really love the thicker bones and head styles of English-style goldens. I also visually prefer the more muscular look with the body slightly longer than the legs, over the taller, more lithe look. And I love wavy coats that are longer than some of the English styles I've seen, but not as long as some American goldens. Ultimately I want healthy, and an easy-going temperament. And I want to spend my money with a reputable breeder. My fear is supporting one with less than ideal practices, unknowingly.


Hi there, I think I understand what you are looking for as it sounds very similar to what I wanted. After doing more research as some other people said a well bred golden should have these characteristics. I would highly recommend reaching Rhonda Hovan-330-668-0044 she was INCREDIBLY helpful in just assisting in educating me on what to look for, she sent me multiple documents and I am happy to forward them onto you if you'd like, just private message me your email. She is well versed on the Northern Ohio breeders but might be able to point you in the right direction closer to where you are located.

Ultimately we decided on a breeder in Northern Ohio (Gangway) after recommendations and speaking to the breeder and looking through her dogs health information. 

Not sure where you are located in the mid-west but here are some of the breeders Rhonda recommended (in Northern Ohio). Looking back through emails Donna Ernst (Anthem) had a planned litter in a few weeks.

Julie Corral and Cortney Corral (Lakesyde)
[email protected]
440-213-4245 (Cortney)
Wellington, OH
Also 3 yr old female

Donna Edwards (Hytree)
[email protected]
330-527-4715
Garrettsville, OH

Donna Ernst (Anthem)
[email protected]
440-773-5052
Newbury, OH

Beckie Gang (Gangway)
[email protected]
330-325-7438
Rootstown, OH

Vicki White (Gideon)
[email protected]
330-947-2425
Atwater, OH


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

cingraham said:


> Hi there, I think I understand what you are looking for as it sounds very similar to what I wanted. After doing more research as some other people said a well bred golden should have these characteristics. I would highly recommend reaching Rhonda Hovan-330-668-0044 she was INCREDIBLY helpful in just assisting in educating me on what to look for, she sent me multiple documents and I am happy to forward them onto you if you'd like, just private message me your email. She is well versed on the Northern Ohio breeders but might be able to point you in the right direction closer to where you are located.
> 
> Ultimately we decided on a breeder in Northern Ohio (Gangway) after recommendations and speaking to the breeder and looking through her dogs health information.
> 
> ...


This is a great list of very reputable breeders in this area. We bred our girl to one of Cortney's dogs. Puppies are due mid Febuary. Pretty exciting.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Forevergoldens -- it's also my understanding that an early neuter/spay (like before 1) will produce a taller, less-stocky/muscled golden, no matter what the parents look like. Just something else to consider as you get your pup.


----------



## Celin (Jan 5, 2016)

I am brand new here and also in Ohio. We are just starting to look for a Golden. I don't want to jump into this thread if this is bad behavior here.


----------



## BufferZone (Mar 21, 2016)

*Breeder in Ohio*

We have a puppy from New Moon Goldens who is in Ohio City Ohio. This is a great breeder. She is very particular about feeding the dogs raw meet. We have done that with our dog Sadie for three years and she never has anything wrong with her. She does not smell like a dog and she hardly ever sheds. I contribute alot of that to the dog food. This breeder uses only dogs from Russia and other European countries, which is another reason I picked her.
She also does not recommend neutering until they are 2 years old. Our dog Sadie is one of the best dogs we have ever had. She has the best temperament ever.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> This breeder uses only dogs from Russia and other European countries, which is another reason I picked her.


Dumb question, but why would this be a big deal? 

Most "English" goldens seem to come from eastern Europe. 

Other thing that is worth an eye roll is this:



> We are happy to send interested parties scans of our dogs clearances. ALL our dogs have the best European and AKC ratings: Good or Excellent hips/elbows and Normal eyes. OFA healthy hearts. We don't breed dogs with "Fair" ratings


I don't see them getting OFA clearances. They import all their breeding dogs as opposed to furthering a program beyond reliance on importing dogs from out of sight breeders who may be doing crazy stuff. Basically their breeding program relies on major league buying of breeding dogs, breeding them for puppies to sell, and then selling the adults when they can't be bred anymore, buying new breeding dogs - as opposed to developing a sturdy, responsible, and successful breeding program of their own. 

^^^ I'm probably taking too dark a look at their own description of what they do, but it does concern me since I do think that really good dog people who want to better the breed they own - they do more than just cycling dogs in and out.  

Concern is that it's up in the air as far as how the European equivalent as far as hips go compare to OFA. Probably fine? But for a breeder to say those are OFA excellent or goods only? 

Elbows too... I read somewhere that over there in EU it is allowed to breed dogs with grade 1 elbow dysplasia. Those could be "passing" elbows. To me, this is concerning.

On the same page that they proclaim that they don't breed for color - they have descriptions of their "very white" dogs. Me quoting their words...


----------



## BufferZone (Mar 21, 2016)

One of the reasons why I liked the Russian/European goldens is that the statistic that goldens in 
Europe have a lower incident of cancer than American goldens. It is around 65% for US goldens to 35% for European goldens. After losing 3 dogs in the two years prior to getting our golden that was a very important statistic to me. 

We had AKC Springer Spaniels and AKC Westies from very well known breeders. We had two very beautiful Springers that had bad personality traits and one died of cancer. Both Westies died of cancer.

So this time with our new puppies we have an english cream with parents from Russian and a Westie with a father from Spain. Just trying to get a more balanced pair of dogs with better health.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

BufferZone said:


> One of the reasons why I liked the Russian/European goldens is that the statistic that goldens in
> Europe have a lower incident of cancer than American goldens. It is around 65% for US goldens to 35% for European goldens. After losing 3 dogs in the two years prior to getting our golden that was a very important statistic to me.


You should be aware the of comparison of the two surveys that creates this statement is not based on real evidence of pedigree differences. I really wish people would stop spreading this conjecture based statistic about Cancer. It is a very sad disservice to the breed and to the public. All dogs have the risk of cancer sadly Godens even more so. All Goldens go back to the same foundation which is were it is suspected this susceptability comes from. 

This is why we have the Morris Foundation study going now which includes goldens from all backgrounds. We are starting already to loose our hero dogs to cancer, the first though at a very young age was of completely European lineage. I repeat the first dog lost in a decade long study on Cancer was European.

Yes, European lines have cancer they tend more toward Osteo but it is there. Working with people in Europe has taught me that they view this as a much more personal situation that is not usually openly discussed nor potentially even polite to inquire about until you has firmly established a relationship. 

The studies people point to to quote are in fact tiny volunteer surveys. They provide some good information but certainly not a complete picture nor were they designed to be comparative. 

1717 dogs in (only a 16.4% participation ratio) England do not mean this is the norm for cancer in any country not even England, due to the small sample size and the possibility of skew by those who were asked to participate but did not perhaps due to the cultural difference to not talk about cancer. 

The Amercian study is even more narrow as it is 1444 dogs, (some of which could have been European by pedigree) considering 66,300 golden were registered in the U.S. the year the survey ended, it is clear this tiny survey is not the whole picture. 

I am thinking *any* dog in the United States is at a greater health risk of cancer because we spay/neuter (unlike the UK), we use more pesticides in the form of heart worm prevention or flee and tick prevention, we tend to treat our yards with pesticides. These are things which likely account for some of the difference in cancer rates. 

I have actually had to add a section to my website to address this myth because I do blend European and American lines, that their are no magical cancer reduced or cancer free lines anywhere in the world. That is not why I incorporate European pedigrees and I do not want to mislead or play on a puppy buyer's fear. I feel adding genetic diversity is important but I also know that adding European pedigrees means adding risks like Osteosarcoma, neurological issues, and ectopic ureter to name a few. 

I am eagerly awaiting a comparison that is recording pedigrees from the Morris Foundation Study. A study that is designed to measure these things in a true comparison. Dogs of many different pedigrees where nutrition, sexual organ status, exposure to environmental factors, etc. are measured with an annual survey and samples collected at a special vet visit. That will be true research and evidence that particular lines are more or less predisposed. 

I truly believe there are lines out there with big cancer issues but to compare these two surveys is erroneous and usually done by people peddling dogs at exorbitant prices not even from the UK.

We do know environmental factors play a part in cancers. So, pointing to a tiny survey in a country that is not the origin of the dogs most of the people who misuse these surveys as a comparison is in my opinion wrong. The Environment of the UK is different than Spain, Itally, Hungary, Ukraine, Slovakia, Etc. 

In reality, there are huge environmental differences with in the U.S. We all have to wait and see but I believe the Morris Foundation study will level the playing field substantially level other factors and if it does show European pedigrees are less likely to get Cancer, then it would be reasonable to tout that. 

Many breeders of Goldens regardless of style preference would be excited to learn of and use those lines. And bonus I might be a step ahead as I use European lines too. I just don't claim magical cancer reduced or cancer free lines based on these tiny surveys that are not comparable.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

BufferZone said:


> One of the reasons why I liked the Russian/European goldens is that the statistic that goldens in
> Europe have a lower incident of cancer than American goldens. It is around 65% for US goldens to 35% for European goldens. After losing 3 dogs in the two years prior to getting our golden that was a very important statistic to me.
> 
> We had AKC Springer Spaniels and AKC Westies from very well known breeders. We had two very beautiful Springers that had bad personality traits and one died of cancer. Both Westies died of cancer.
> ...


There are certainly some perfectly acceptable reasons to like the dogs you like, but buying them from "European" lines for lower incidence of cancer is a marketing line that is not documented or proven to hold true in the U.S. I would appreciate seeing the links to the studies that show this if your breeder provided them.

Most living creatures will develop cancer if they live long enough. I'm sorry for the loss of your dogs, it is very tough to go through. Having your dogs die of cancer is really not as significant without knowing what age they were at the time they were diagnosed. 

Don't know about Westies origins, but Golden Retrievers are all from the same foundation dogs in the UK, if they're actually 100% Golden Retriever. Same genetic makeup behind them. The breed is less than 200 years old and that means they aren't that far removed from the original dogs where the genetic flaws originate. 

The other part of the puzzle that isn't being taken into account when people throw around these statistics is the environmental difference which we are beginning to learn more and more about but is still not fully understood. 

There are significant differences in the vaccination schedule, both ages at first vaccines and the required drugs, it's clear there is more than just cream colored dogs having better cancer stats. Dogs in the UK do not receive rabies vaccines. They don't generally receive first shots as early as our puppies or nearly the amount of vaccines from what I have read as protocols from vet clinics. We do not fully understand the links to how this affects immune systems and how this can relate to cancer. I suspect this skews the statistics.

Dogs in Europe are not spayed and neutered at nearly the rate that pets are in the United States. In fact the stats are almost reversed. Most recent stats I have seen: Britain: 50% are intact - Ireland: Over 50% are intact - Hungary: Nearly 60% intact - Sweden: 97% are intact No telling what it is in other countries because there aren't lots of documented studies available. In the U.S. approximately 90% of all pet dogs are neutered. The study recently done by UC Davis and some others (PLOS ONE: Reproductive Capability Is Associated with Lifespan and Cause of Death in Companion Dogs) indicate that neutering and also neutering before physical maturity significantly increases risk to Golden Retrievers developing certain cancers and also joint issues.

Please read some of the links I've posted below to see where the information I'm discussing comes from. I would love to see the information your breeder has given you that substantiates how dogs from Russia are producing puppies with less cancer in the U.S. I feel pretty certain it's part of the general marketing scheme to justify asking more money for their dogs and taking advantage of people grieving the loss of dogs to cancer who want to believe there is a chance of avoiding it in the future. 


http://www.thelabradorsite.com/puppy-vaccination-faq/

Your Dog Needs To Be Spayed Or Neutered - Right? - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Why Do Dogs in Europe Live Longer?

PLOS ONE: Reproductive Capability Is Associated with Lifespan and Cause of Death in Companion Dogs


----------



## BufferZone (Mar 21, 2016)

In response to your email, I found the information interesting. Our breeder did not state that dogs from Russia or Europe had less cancer. After our 2 Westies and 1 Springer Spaniel died of cancer, we looked for a long time for our next pet and settled on the English Cream Golden Retriever and a Westie. The breeding of our goldens parents were very separate, which to me is healthier and you have less mental problems, i.e. aggression, etc. With the Westie the breeder had used a male from Spain which also interjected a different bloodline with this dog.

I was particularly interested in the fact that New Moon Goldens fed their puppies a raw meat diet from the very beginnings. I think in all dogs and in humans, good food is very important for a healthy animal or person. Also she does not believe in alot of vaccination and goes with 
Dr. Jean Dodd's schedule of vaccinations. We found that our golden had a reaction to her vaccination and we took her to a holistic vet who gave her a course of herbs to help clear up her reaction. 

We had a golden about 15 years ago that needed thyroid medicine. When we moved to Florida, I changed her dog food and put in several vitamins and other admixtures to her food, and at 7 years old, she did not need thyroid medicine anymore. My vet was totally astounded and we checked her annually to be sure that it was at an appropriate level.

Our vaccinations were spread out and at a little later times than recommended. Our dogs did not go anywhere public as we have a large backyard. Also we found out that the difference between a 1 year rabies shot and a 3 year rabies shot is the documentation that comes with the medicine. It is the same amount of rabies vaccine.

We had our male Westie neutered at 11 months and we had our female golden neutered at 2 years. We did a laparoscopic spay on her.

I think that if you follow the vaccination schedule that Dr. Jean Dodd recommends, don't neuter your animals before their growth maturity, which in goldens is 2 years, and feed them real raw meat and not kibble, you are doing the best that you can. The pesticides on my yard are under my control and I am extremely selective about their use. I do not use flea and tick products, even though we live in South Florida, and only give them a heartworm pill once every 3 months.

I am always open to suggestions on how to better my dogs lives and I do as much research about every subject as I can.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I was particularly interested in the fact that New Moon Goldens fed their puppies a raw meat diet from the very beginnings. I think in all dogs and in humans, good food is very important for a healthy animal or person. Also she does not believe in alot of vaccination and goes with
> Dr. Jean Dodd's schedule of vaccinations. We found that our golden had a reaction to her vaccination and we took her to a holistic vet who gave her a course of herbs to help clear up her reaction.


This is probably just how my brain works on some things... but if a breeder does not breed dogs that have been exposed to the usual things (kibble and vaccinations), how do they know they are not producing really unhealthy dogs who can't live a normal life like other dogs? Meaning they have drastic food allergies and drastic reactions to vaccinations? 

How much is belief based on education... and how much is based on what the breeder knows is an issue with what they breed? 

The other thing about raw food is it's been around long enough that people are finding that it is mostly a fad. It does not prevent cancer. It does not extend lives. It does not prevent illness. And it isn't even cheaper than alternatives. 

A lot of people who feed raw tend to get overly protective of what they do because they spend so much time and effort doing all that crazy stuff... 

But I'm around dog clubs and enough dog people and I see the end results either way. 

I've given the example of a dog fed raw food and given limited vaccinations (only puppy vaccines and titers after that) and the dog died of lymphoma at age 7. 

Other cases of raw food dogs not faring better I know of personally through people I meet at dog clubs and elsewhere - they have dogs who have tumors removed, with stomach issues, and so on... or who even die from cancer sooner or later (earliest death I know of was a 2 year old)... and I don't know why people keep saying raw diets are better than feeding a good kibble. A lot of the stuff they say it seems to come out of a vacuum. It doesn't mesh with what I see and hear about.


----------

